# Brazilian Yellow Head Sex question



## SandyClaws (Nov 11, 2005)

Of course I am a newbie to the sexing game....and cannot figure out what the sex of my two BYH's are?

Any help would be appreicated.

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... ?pos=-7859

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... ?pos=-7858

Thanks!

Kris


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I’m just going to guess to see if the experts agree with my call. I say that the first link is female and the second is male. I’ve never had tincs so don’t give my reply any weight.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I agree going by toe pad size. If you had a pic of both frog next to each other, size would be another good indicator. It looks like they're very well fed, so body shape is probably out of the question, but a shot of both would show if that's the case or not.


----------



## SandyClaws (Nov 11, 2005)

bump


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

1.1


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

SandyClaws said:


> ....and cannot figure out what the sex of my two BYH's are?


I'd say you got a pair there! Nice looking frogs too!
Scott


----------



## JOHNNY (Nov 30, 2004)

1.1


----------



## SandyClaws (Nov 11, 2005)

yeah...they sure are monsters.

that guy up in MD must feed them something special when they are froglets 

Thanks again!


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

i agree! #1 f and #2 male. I like the second one. Looks like he kept his orange a little better than the other. I got two of those myself, too young to sex yet. Heres mine.......








This pic is about 2 months old now. So far they are keeping that orange color. Let's hope they aty that way!...........sara


----------

